# Sticky  RECALL: Steering Gear Not Tightened to Specification



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

*Potential Number of Units Affected: ten (10). *


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomko said:


> *Potential Number of Units Affected: ten (10). *


*FAQs*



I heard the year, make and model of the vehicle I own is involved in a recall, but I haven't received a letter and no recalls are listed on this page. Why?
This could happen for a number of different reasons:
GM works to quickly identify affected vehicles and notify owners. Once GM has identified the affected vehicles, those VINs are loaded onto this site. This process can take several days, but in rare cases it may take longer. Even if your vehicle doesn't appear here, please check this website at a later date if you believe your vehicle may be involved in a recently announced recall. To determine if your vehicle is involved in a recall, type your VIN in the field below. Once entered, any recall repairs that have not been completed on your vehicle will be displayed. GM will notify all customers of affected vehicles in writing within 60 days of the recall announcement.
Recalls are issued by VIN and may not include every vehicle manufactured within a model year. Your vehicle could have been manufactured at a different time, in a different manufacturing facility or using different parts than those involved in the announced recalls.
If your vehicle has already been repaired at a Certified Service Dealer or authorized Saab service center, the recall will not display. This website only displays recalls and/or programs for your vehicle in which repairs have not been completed.

Where can I find more information about GM recalls?
To view the latest GM Recall news, click here.

[HR][/HR]
GM RECALL CENTER
If a recall has been issued for your GM vehicle, including Chevrolet, Buick, GMC, Cadillac, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, Saturn, HUMMER or Saab, find it here:

https://my.chevrolet.com/na-chevrolet/myvehicle/recalls


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> *Potential Number of Units Affected: ten (10). *


US vehicles affected: 10
Canada vehicles affected: ??

In any case it appears this will be a very, very limited recall.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder why so small when it covers 16 months of manufacturing?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Does this mean that Chevrolet service departments across North America will have to inspect hundreds of thousands of late-model Cruzen to locate the wayward ten? What an expensive headache if so and akin to searching for needles in a haystack.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't see "units affected" in other recalls. So part of me wonders if this is a communication issue. The engineer in me says "10 what? 10 parts? 10 cars? 10,000 cars?"

The only way I can see this being 10 cars is if a certain combination of options calls for some kind of customization or custom steps - and the defect was in that work. And only 10 cars had that combination of RPO codes. Or perhaps re-work after a failed factory inspection - and only 10 cars failed that inspection.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ask and ye shall receive:

Chronology :On April 28, 2015, GM received notification from the steering supplier that there was an issue with the innertie rod assembly machine. On May 1, 2015, GM opened a safety investigation into the 2014-2015 model yearChevrolet Cruze and 2014 Chevrolet Volt vehicles. In its investigation, the supplier was able to identify howthe defective steering gear had improperly passed through the assembly process. The supplier was also ableto use torque and angle information stored as part of the production process to identify additional steeringassemblies that may have been subject to the same error and therefore potentially contain the same defect.Those assemblies were then tracked by GM back to the individual vehicles produced by GM through vehicleidentification numbers. During the investigation, GM analyzed VOQs, TREAD data, warranty data, and otherfield data, which concluded that the inner tie rod assembly error was isolated to the population the supplieridentified. 

An impressive amount of record-keeping. But I guess that's what you gotta do to find problems after the fact.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> During the investigation, GM analyzed VOQs, TREAD data, warranty data, and other field data, which concluded that the inner tie rod assembly error was isolated to the population the supplier identified.


*Good sleuthing ChevyGuy*, and much appreciated. 

For the uninitiated like me, would you please define the terms "VOQs" and "TREAD data". Thanks .. and does this mean that if we don't hear from GM about our particular Cruze or Volt, though manufactured during the relevant time frame being investigated, are unaffected and good to go?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> *Potential Number of Units Affected: ten (10). *


That is funny! I check the GM Recall Center almost daily and have not had any news waiting for me in about a year and a half!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> For the uninitiated like me, would you please define the terms "VOQs" and "TREAD data".


Beats me. Best I can guess is the automated systems keeps records of all the data, torque readings, etc, from each of the tools that comes from normal operation during assembly. Then they also tracked the individual part to the car that got it.




UlyssesSG said:


> and does this mean that if we don't hear from GM about our particular Cruze or Volt, though manufactured during the relevant time frame being investigated, are unaffected and good to go?


At this point, since it only seems to affect 10 cars, I'd say that's a safe bet. You can always input your VIN into the various tools to see if yours turns up something.


----------

